# Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas!



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, i am having trouble installing GTA:SA onto my PC, i know the disc works as it will install on my dads computer (his OS is XP) Mine is vista but i know it will work on my computer as it has worked before. Here is a screenshot of the problem:








The application box doesn't respond. I also have an error where the Rockstar > GTA:SA folder is still in my program files but i cant get rid of it as it says its not there.

My Specs:

Manufacturer: PACKARD BELL BV
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+, ~2.4GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Hard Drive: 151 GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers/Headphones: Realtek
Keyboard: USB Root Hub
Mouse: USB Root Hub
Mouse Surface: Laser
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Motherboard: 
Computer Case: Packard Bell


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Chunks and welcome to TSF,

How long have you waited for the box to respond. Some installation setups do other tasks that dont require the attention of the InstallSheild Wizard. And sometimes clicking on it will make Vista think its not responding.
Does an actually Vista message display "Not responding" or does it just appear next to the title.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

it says Not Responding in Task Manager, so what should i try?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

How long have you waited for?
The installation is probably copying a large file over and it requires some time to do it.


Also please don't bump your thread i have responded and i am helping you. I might live in a different country to you so i may take some time to respond to your message.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

when i leave it alone the installation stops and closes itself down


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try deleting the installSheild folder "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield"
This directory contains temporary information on the application it installs. This information is not deleted and so if the data is corrupt and you try to install again the installation may fail.
You may need to enable "Show Hidden files/folders" in the Folder options found in the control panel.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

deleted the folder but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

i get this error message:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

hmm.. I remembered i have a copy of GTA:SA that i havnt played since i moved to Vista. So i tried to install it an i got a similar error to yours.
It seems Vista has problems reading the installation files off of the disc. Try copying the contents of the DVD to your HDD and then run the installation from your HDD and not the DVD. It worked for me.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

didnt work.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you tried running it under XP compatibilty mode?


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep. Still nothing.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive been searching with google and so far only a handful of people have your problem with no solutions. 
Many suggestions run from:
Scratch disc
Bad RAM
Installshield corrupt
Not enough resources to run the installation (Close background tasks)

My best advise would be for you to contact Rockstart games and tell them about the error.
usa[at]rockstarsupport.com (Replace the [at] with @ when e-mailing)


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

How do i uncorrupt my install shield?


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive done it before but im unable to find the page again on google. I'll try and get in contact with another forum member that might know the solution.


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

I have tried the rename of Install Shield and Install Shield Installation Information but didn't work.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Chunks !

Give the Windows Installer Cleanup utility a try to cleanup remnants of the failing installation :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Try to install the game in safe mode using an admin account :
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-us/help/323ef48f-7b93-4079-a48a-5c58eec904a11033.mspx

If you can't run GTA once it's installed try running it as admin and in Windows XP compatibility mode (right-click the game's shortcut).

Check that you have enough free space remaining on the drive. GTA uses securom if I recall well so make sure no programs like daemon tools or alcohol are running in the background.

If this doesn't work then as Aus_Karlos said you should contact Rockstar for support :
http://www.rockstargames.com/suppor...Edition,PC,Rockstar_Games,gtasa&submit=Submit

There's this other GTA specific forum that might also help : 
http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showforum=137


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

I installed Windows Installer Clean Up Utility but how do i run it?


----------



## Holyjoely (Nov 2, 2008)

You could try to contact Rockstar Support.



Rockstar Website said:


> For US Support
> Phone: 1-866-405-5464
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Chunks said:


> I installed Windows Installer Clean Up Utility but how do i run it?


It's written in the link I gave you :


> HOW DO I RUN THE WINDOWS INSTALLER CLEAN UP UTILITY?
> To run the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility, use either of the following methods:
> - Click 'Start', click 'All Programs' (or 'Programs' on some operating systems), and then click the shortcut for the
> Windows Installer Clean Up Utility.
> ...


----------



## Chunks (Oct 13, 2008)

still don't work, i have emailed them.


----------

